# Obama or McCain



## JadeIcing (Oct 30, 2008)

Quiz

It is fun!


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 30, 2008)

By the way I am Obama with 2 for McCain.


----------



## myLoki (Oct 30, 2008)

I'm with Obama by one question only. It confirms my belief that I am a moderate at heart. Some people think I straddle the fence too much, but can I help that I don't agree completely on either one?

I think they should have included an education issue question too. I take a major stand against McCain on his education stance.



t.


----------



## LadyBug (Oct 30, 2008)

i'm McCain:biggrin2:, with 5 Obama(two economy, one health and two hot topics)


----------



## naturestee (Oct 30, 2008)

9 for Obama, 4 for McCain. Really the onlything I like about McCain ishis immigration policy. Although Obama hasn't really said much on that at all. I also wish they had education questions because McCain's stance on fixing the problem of higher college tuition but with less loan money available is ridiculous. Also, where were the energy policy questions?

I'm with Obama on all the "hot topics." What would be interesting would be to do the same quiz but with the VP candidates. Considering McCain's age, I wish he had chosen a VP that had more similar viewpoints with him. When I was reading CNN's issues overview I actually felt nauseous when reading some of Palin's info.

http://www.cnn.com/ELECTION/2008/issues/


----------



## naturestee (Oct 30, 2008)

Actually I find Obama to be pretty darn moderate. It's all a matter of perception, as the Republicans by and large have been going farther to the right of the political spectrum and many Democrats, especially those more recently elected,have been much closer to center. They only look liberal in comparison to the extreme conservatives we're seeing. At least both of the Presidential candidates are moderates, even thoughMcCain's VP is way far right.

*myLoki wrote: *


> I'm with Obama by one question only. It confirms my belief that I am a moderate at heart. Some people think I straddle the fence too much, but can I help that I don't agree completely on either one?


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 30, 2008)

9 obama, 4 McCain


----------



## TinysMom (Oct 30, 2008)

10 McCain - 3 Obama


----------



## Spring (Oct 30, 2008)

LOL I really need to get an American flag or stop reading about US politics.. but I did do the quiz and had 5 for Maccain and 8 with Obama.


----------



## seniorcats (Oct 30, 2008)

*TinysMom wrote: *


> 10 McCain - 3 Obama


Same here.


----------



## RexyRex (Oct 30, 2008)

7 for McCain 6 for Obama


----------



## Evey (Oct 30, 2008)

You're right--it was fun! I got Obama w/ 2 for McCain.

-Kathy


----------



## Happi Bun (Oct 30, 2008)

Obama for me! :weee:

Obama- 10 || Mccain- 3


----------



## alyona (Oct 31, 2008)

I got McCain with three for Obama.


----------



## Leaf (Oct 31, 2008)

I already planned on voting for McCain and thats how the poll went for me.

On "hot topics" I only had 1 for Obama.

On "immigration" both went to McCain.

On "health" one went to each. (split because of the preexisting notation)

On "Iraq" both went to McCain.

On "economy" one went to each. (split because of special interest notation)

...



I'm huge in my immigration beliefs. Very adimant, very bull headed in this issue.

Iraq - I have interest due to my brothers death in Dec of 2004 along with 18 others in the same incident.

Hot topics - I am who I am.

...

Don't care to choose a party, but a person who stands the closest to my beliefs.

However, in the past:

Swift Boat Vets really did Kerry in for me.

Sealed Birth Certificatewould have been a clincher for Obama if I didn't stand sonear to what McCain stands for.


----------



## BlueGiants (Oct 31, 2008)

*TinysMom wrote: *


> 10 McCain - 3 Obama


Hmmm... Me too...


----------



## BethM (Oct 31, 2008)

I got 10 Obama and 3 McCain. Which is good, 'cause it confirms the choice I made when I voted Wednesday. :biggrin2:
I actually liked McCain in the primaries (among the Rep. nominees), but he's changed his story too many times at this point. And Sarah Palin makes me feel ill.


----------



## Ivory (Oct 31, 2008)

I got 8 for Mccain and and five for Obama. 

I look at it this way- I'm about as liberal on social issues as a human being can be...I'm pro-choice, pro-birth control, I loathe abstinence-only ed, believe that homosexuals have the right to marry...

But I come from an upper middle-class family that pulls in that upper-level salary but doesn't qualify as "wealthy" and frankly I don't like being lumped into the category with rich people of the world. I really don't support universal health care for various reasons.

Immigration I'm with Obama apparently, too.


----------



## BlueGiants (Oct 31, 2008)

Can we vote "NONE OF THE ABOVE"? You know, it was always choice "E" on multiple choice tests!


----------



## seniorcats (Oct 31, 2008)

*BlueGiants wrote: *


> Can we vote "NONE OF THE ABOVE"? You know, it was always choice "E" on multiple choice tests!



The intensely insane Cynthia McKinney is on the ballot. I think you have to be wearing a tinfoil hat to vote for her.

My favorite Cynthia McKinney-ism: On Sept. 28, 2008, at a press conference, McKinney announced that she had spoken with a constituent whose son was a National Guardsman. The constituent claimed her son had disposed of 5,000 bodies for the Department of Defense during the week of Huricane Katrina. She further claimed that the bodies were prisoners who had all been shot in the head and dumped in a Louisiana swamp. McKinney said that the story had been corroborated by anonymous "insider" sources.

She no doubt also sees flying saucers over the White House.


----------



## Ivory (Oct 31, 2008)

Personally I think we should all vote for BATMAN!


----------



## JimD (Oct 31, 2008)

7for Ralph Nader,6 for Big Bird







:biggrin2:


----------



## Luv-bunniz (Oct 31, 2008)

I got bored of the whole thing once I got to illegal whatever, sorry  but it was equal once I got onto it.


----------



## BlueGiants (Oct 31, 2008)

I think I'm doing a "write in" for Harvey the GIANT Pink Bunny! (OOOPS My age is showing! Does anyone remember Jimmy Stewart? LOL!)


----------



## seniorcats (Oct 31, 2008)

What's wrong with Dr. Melody 'Fullmoon' Frankenbunny? Lagomorph Liberation! Subjugation of the entire human race! At least you know she is a crooked rabbit.


----------



## myLoki (Oct 31, 2008)

YES!


----------



## TinysMom (Oct 31, 2008)

*seniorcats wrote: *


> What's wrong with Dr. Melody 'Fullmoon' Frankenbunny? Lagomorph Liberation! Subjugation of the entire human race! At least you know she is a crooked rabbit.


And don't forget - Zeus is attempting to be her running mate....the last I saw I think he was trying to chase after her going, 'Pick me! Pick me!"

:biggrin2:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 31, 2008)

*TinysMom wrote: *


> *seniorcats wrote: *
> 
> 
> > What's wrong with Dr. Melody 'Fullmoon' Frankenbunny? Lagomorph Liberation! Subjugation of the entire human race! At least you know she is a crooked rabbit.
> ...


Yeah, but getting Zeus in the whitehouse, I have a feeling we'll have some cute little internbuns with sassy little hats visiting him under the desks.......


----------



## TinysMom (Oct 31, 2008)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> *TinysMom wrote:*Yeah, but getting Zeus in the whitehouse, I have a feeling we'll have some cute little internbuns with sassy little hats visiting him under the desks.......


ARG - that's why I caught him reading some Presidential biographies....(he had a notepad and pencil beside him...).

He told me he was looking for TIPS for running a country.

(By the way - I suspect he and Tibba are at odds over the election...we caught him snuggling with SPLASH twice the other day - and Tibba was sitting somewhere all alone fuming).

I never did think to check his credentials when I adopted him.....if he was a Republican bunny or Democrat bunny. I suspect Miss Bea discovered his leanings though when she called him an "idiot bunny" and refused to have anything to do with him anymore.

But enough about Zeus...we need to raise some cash to help Melody Frankenbunny get more ads up these last few days!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Oct 31, 2008)

Obama - 11
McCain - 2


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 31, 2008)




----------



## aurora369 (Nov 1, 2008)

Well, I am Canadian and not an American, so my results don't really count. But I took the quiz anyways and I was not really surprised to see the results.

I got 13 Obama and 0 McCain. 

This doesn't surprise me very much, I was raised in a poor single mother household with very left leaning views. I have also done some more research in the last couple years, and I still really lean left. The way I think a country should be evaluated should be on the status of it's poor. I do not believe that any country that is ranked as most successful or richest, should have the high number of homeless and destitute that Canada and USA has.

--Dawn


----------



## Brandy456 (Nov 1, 2008)

5- McCain 

8-Obama


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Nov 2, 2008)

Obama for me.

Obama- 8

Mccain - 5


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Nov 3, 2008)

I saw this today andthoughtit was interesting to see what the views around the world are towards Obama and McCain:

http://specials.uk.msn.com/NEWS/us-elections/vote/default.aspx



(Oh - and I got 10 for Obama.)


----------



## paul2641 (Nov 3, 2008)

I'm not even in america but I want Obama to win. Obama for the win. Obama for the win. Obama for the win. Obama for the win. Obama for the win. Obama for the win.


----------



## swanlake (Nov 3, 2008)

Personally--now don't laugh at me i think he has some good points--I like Ralph Nader


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Nov 3, 2008)

It is my mum's birthday tomorrow so we are having an American election themed party.:biggrin2: We are making proper American burgers and are going to stay up and watch the election (as it will run through the night here). My mum says if McCain gets in she will officially change her birthday, ha ha!

I bet all you guys are nervous now? I am and I'm not even American! I just have gotten all whipped up about it as we spent our entire history lesson today debating the American election and its parallels with J.F.Kennedy (as we are studying the cold war). It's great context for learning!


----------



## undergunfire (Nov 3, 2008)

Obama - 9.
McCain:yuck - 4.


----------

